# My new archery plan - Nebo elk



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Over the years I've done a little archery hunting here and there. I've always enjoyed it but to be honest I've been a little frustrated by the fact that I can't always just shoot the animal when I find it like I can with a rifle. Everybody knows the list of variables that all need to fall into place to make an archery hunt successful.

My last LE tag was a Vernon muzz deer tag. It took ten points to get that tag and I had an absolute blast spotting, camping and hunting out there. When that hunt was over it was very depressing to think about jumping back into the draw and waiting 10+ years to be able to hunt deer and probably twice that for elk. I was 41 years old at the time and knew that I didn't want to settle for waiting that long so I came up with "the new plan". My idea was to start putting in for archery tags and hopefully be able to draw LE tags more often. I also took on the attitude that any general season deer tag I was lucky enough to have would also be treated as if it were a LE deer tag.

That theory for deer hunting has been so successful for me. The hunts have gone pretty well too, but the enjoyment of each tag has increased dramatically. I'm sure many of you are saying DUH!!

The idea to try for archery tags seems to be working as well. With 3 elk points I drew the Nebo elk tag this year. I've been hunting deer and elk in this unit ever since I was 16 and I don't know that there is any other archery elk tag I would rather have. Probably the San Juan I guess if I was honest but living within the boundary of the Nebo unit vs. a 4-5 hour drive to get to San Juan tips the scales in Nebo's favor.

Now I have 87 days until I can shoot an elk but my LE hunt experience starts today. I need to lose 30 pounds, increase my archery skills, buy more arrows and broadheads, hike, hike and hike some more, get my butt ready for the horse rides, take pictures and maybe most importantly try to determine what area I will begin my hunt in.

I look forward to sharing the experience with you over the next 3 months


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Truelife said:


> I've always enjoyed it but to be honest I've been a little frustrated by the fact that I can't always just shoot the animal when I find it like I can with a rifle.


And, for me, this is exactly what I enjoy about the archery hunt.

With a rifle, the hunt ends when you find an animal.
With a bow, the hunt begins when you find an animal.

good luck.


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing how the hunt goes! Good luck!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry, not the best quality. He was a long ways off.

Here's one of the bulls I watched this past weekend. Obviously his backs are weak.

What else do you see in him?


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Congrats on the tag Trulife. I was really hoping to draw out with 4 points but it didn't happen. That seems to be my luck! I think you mounted my buck a few years ago and did an awesome job too!! I've got quite a few bulls on camera this year and wouldn't mind helping out if you need it. Just send me a PM.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Here are a few from last week.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

It's the weekend, so here are some more bulls. 42 days from today I'll be packing my bow in the hills!

Sorry these were about twice as far away as the last one.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful morning today. 43 degrees when I parked the truck at 5:30.
Only a couple of small bulls this morning and a few bucks.

I re send myself my successful letter once in a while just because I can........ 

37 days left.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I hiked Mt Loafer and Santaquin peak last Sunday. I did not see any elk sign on that 6 mile trail from Payson canyon nor did I see any elk during my hike although I wasn't looking too hard. Deer yes, Elk no. Not super helpful I know but it's something


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> I hiked Mt Loafer and Santaquin peak last Sunday. I did not see any elk sign on that 6 mile trail from Payson canyon nor did I see any elk during my hike although I wasn't looking too hard. Deer yes, Elk no. Not super helpful I know but it's something


I'm always glad for any help given, thanks!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

12 days!! It's about time to start nailing something down isn't it.......... Or at least that's what we say.

Here's some video from Saturday the 5th. My number 1 & 2 are in these videos. I just can't decide which one is number one. I think you'll be able to see which 2 I'm talking about pretty easily.

As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts on these bulls.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Real hard to judge based on those videos. From the distance they look like good bulls though. I'd shoot either of those 2 with the Nebo tag in a heartbeat.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Are the two bottom bulls in the second video both fully hard horned? The one on the left especially looks like it. 

The second video shows them a bit better. That bottom bull to the right looks like he has an interesting back end. All look like fantastic bulls. Good luck in 12 days!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Are the two bottom bulls in the second video both fully hard horned? The one on the left especially looks like it.
> 
> The second video shows them a bit better. That bottom bull to the right looks like he has an interesting back end. All look like fantastic bulls. Good luck in 12 days!


The long 6 point is all rubbed. The others still have velvet. Yes, the other one does have an interesting back end, I hope to get a close look at him soon.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd shoot any of those bulls with an archery tag. Even the narrow younger bull in video one would be worth it to me. 

Have you found where the cows and calves are? In my experience, if the mature bulls are rubbing velvet before the 10th of Aug then we are going to have an earlier rut. Those bull may start moving to cow herds sooner than we expect. The last 3 years has been a very late rut-- as in the heat of the rut was Sept 25-Oct 10. Maybe we are headed back to an earlier Sept rut-- seems normal has been sept 10-Sept 25. Or maybe we could flip and go really early-- like 6 or so years ago when the mature bulls moved into the herds around Aug 25th.

Looks like you are going to have fun.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope you're right Packout, an early rut sure would help.

I do know where the cows and calves are, and yes I'm already having a lot of fun.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

You've got some great options. Best of luck, and thanks for sharing. I'd like a closer look at the bull in the background in video 2.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This is one of those awesome threads that you read and gets you almost more excited than your own hunt, I hope and pray to read the follow-up where you nailed a big bull!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> This is one of those awesome threads that you read and gets you almost more excited than your own hunt, I hope and pray to read the follow-up where you nailed a big bull!


I'm hoping and praying for that too!

I'm shooting nearly every day now. I had a bit of an off morning today and was very flinchy. I had to move up to 20 yards and just concentrate on form/technique. It seemed to get better after doing that for a while.

Any of your archery pro's have any suggestions for that problem?


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

No "pro" advice here (far from it), but I'd suggest Iron Mind Hunting online course if target panic is setting in. You can even find some of Joel's thoughts on mind control during the shot in various podcasts, such as Gritty Bowmen, and others. 

It's a matter of keeping the mind focused on the pull-through, and not focusing so much on holding the pin on the target. Get the pin on the target, and let the subconscious keep it floating there. Focus your conscious mind on the pull and "squeeze" - use mental talk to walk you through the pull and squeeze. Don't let yourself try to make it go off when the pin is on target - don't even think about that part. It's pretty amazing (to me at least) how the group seems to tighten up when I let the pin float and forget about trying to time the release when the pin is on target.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be on the Nebo unit the first week of the archery and again on the LE rifle.

Been looking on it,a bit
Got a blind and treestands set up.

Seen several bulls. 
One GOOD one


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Charina said:


> No "pro" advice here (far from it), but I'd suggest Iron Mind Hunting online course if target panic is setting in. You can even find some of Joel's thoughts on mind control during the shot in various podcasts, such as Gritty Bowmen, and others.
> 
> It's a matter of keeping the mind focused on the pull-through, and not focusing so much on holding the pin on the target. Get the pin on the target, and let the subconscious keep it floating there. Focus your conscious mind on the pull and "squeeze" - use mental talk to walk you through the pull and squeeze. Don't let yourself try to make it go off when the pin is on target - don't even think about that part. It's pretty amazing (to me at least) how the group seems to tighten up when I let the pin float and forget about trying to time the release when the pin is on target.


Great advice, thanks!


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Thought I would check in since it's been a while.

First off thanks again for the suggestions on target panic, they really helped!

So the hunt has been open for nearly a week now. The big bulls seemed to disappear a few days before the opener. Maybe it was because there were gobs of people everywhere, or maybe it's just part of the transition they go through this time of year. I found a few decent bulls the day before the opener but not the big guys I had been watching. The first couple of days were fairly slow, saw a few small/medium bulls but nothing worth getting to excited over that early.

I came back to work on Tuesday to get a few things done and to let my body recuperate a little from opening weekend. I've been hitting the hills after work each night and have had two shot opportunities on medium 5 point bulls and decided to pass each time. 
There have been two sightings of a couple of the big guys I'm hoping to get a shot at so I'm hoping to be able to get an eye on one of them myself. After today I'll be back at it full time until next Wednesday. 

I hope to have a good story and some photos then or before.

Good luck to all you archery hunters.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Unfortunately no photos yet, just more stories. I passed up another one. I just haven't been able to talk myself into letting the string fly on a 5 point yet. However my boot soles get thinner every day, the moon gets fuller and the temps are still ridiculously high. So my trigger finger is starting to get a little itchy. The only plus in the whole equation is that there seems to be more and more elk talk in the woods each day. 

The downside is that the bigger bulls seem to still be in hiding. The smaller bulls think the rut is in full swing. They are doing a lot of talking and trying to show some control over the cows.

Possibly the most notable thing from my past few days of hunting is that I'm pretty sure I came upon a pile of Sasquatch crap that was only a few minutes old.

Seriously, if this was a bear we should all fear for our lives like "KONG, Skull Island"

There is a whole lot of bear sign in this area so coming across bear scat is very common, in fact we had just crossed some super fresh bear dropping not 20 minutes earlier. Then I'm hiking up through these pines and I can hear buzzing like there is a giant beehive somewhere close. I'm looking all around and finally see this........... pile of green stuff covered in flies. I really should have taken some pictures but didn't so you'll just have to go by my description. It would have taken 4 huge, disgusting men to make something this size. The color was that of fresh horse dung, pretty greenish with what looked to be LOTS of rose hip seeds in it. Consistency and configuration was more like a big bowl of bread dough that was mixed way to wet. About two feet away there was another glob of it about 2/3 the size of the first. Egads it was gross!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you seeing some spikes?


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are you seeing some spikes?


I killed the last one the other day. There is none left


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Man that description of the "Sasquatch crap" was freaking hilarious! -oooo-

Hope you get it done here soon man!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Manbearpig?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are you seeing some spikes?


I saw a few during the summer while we were out scouting. Since the hunt started I've only seen two.

Overall from what I've seen the elk are pretty scattered.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

A big swing and a miss!!

I figured it would be a good morning to be out after the rain last night and it sure was. I’ve always been best at the quick hunting situations, when I track one down the hill, and listen to him bugle the whole way, then see him through the trees and have to sneak quietly some more, then watch him move almost the whole way across the clearing and finally have a shot just before he steps into the trees……………. That’s way too much time to get my nerves up. 

I got almost to the clearing he was bugling from and I could see him through a small hole in the trees. He was about 90 yards then so I had to sneak down the trail some more. As I was doing that he started crossing the clearing to head up the pine hill towards the other elk we could hear. I couldn’t move as he was going through the clearing or he would see or hear me so I had to wait. There was a big pine on his way through the clearing and when he went behind it I moved to the edge of the trees. Just as he came out the other side I drew for the shot (60 yards) and he pegged me. There was a bush right in my way and I was trying to figure out what to do when he turned around and was going to head back the other way. I rushed it and shot before he got the couple of steps back to the pine. I should have waited until he came out the other side and everything would have been clear. I guess my adrenaline and my common sense don’t work well together because that never even crossed my mind until after I shot just barely under his belly.

Hopefully I'll be smarter if there is a next time.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Archery hunting............. a frustrating life!

Thought I would give everyone an update as we head into the final days of this hunt. On Friday I was able to work my way to within 35 yards of a nice 6 point bull. Very thick cover and there was no shot opportunity. Later that same day I got to within 50 yards of another 6 point bull. Again no shot opportunity. The next morning I made a marathon hike trying to keep up with a couple of bulls as they bugled continuously and traveled cross country forever to their begging area. I arrived just shortly after they did an was within 25 yards of a big 5 point before I knew it. The only thing I could have shot was his head. 

One thing is for sure, when you get within 50 yards of them time is short and you better do something quick!!

5 days left.

Is that tag soup I smell warming on the stove............


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It will happen, looks like the cooler temps this week is going to put them out of their mind and they will make some stupid mistakes.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

toasty said:


> It will happen, looks like the cooler temps this week is going to put them out of their mind and they will make some stupid mistakes.


That's probably exactly what I need, somebody besides me to start making stupid mistakes


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Hopefully you can seal the deal this week. They were sure on fire Friday night and Saturday morning. I was paying so much attention to the elk I almost forgot I was deer hunting.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, it’s over. I wish I had a better report to make but I don't. I hunted elk 19 of the 28 days. I stopped counting miles I hiked after 150. I shot arrows at 7 different bulls. I stuck two arrows in a nice six point bull on the last day. However, my tag is uncut

That is enough info to tell you that my archery skill set needs honing. I knew that going into this and I shot my bow A LOT. Being able to hit a target is far from all it takes though. I can't tell you how much I learned.

We tracked the bull I mentioned hitting twice for 13 miles over two days. He bled quite a bit over that time but eventually the blood and tracks disappeared and he slipped away.

Overall it was an amazing hunt. By far the longest and most challenging hunt I have ever personally done but I would jump at the chance to do it again.

This hunt has given me a lot of things to think about concerning my plan to try for archer tags and have the opportunity to hunt vs. waiting for rifle tags and getting the near guarantee of a chance to kill.

I still think it's a good plan!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking at your first post, and reading through to your last, I think you've had an awesome hunt! When you look back at your hunting experiences, I'm sure you'll tell people about killing this buck, and that buck, and this elk, and that elk....but when it comes to the archery hunt of 2017 I think you'll find that you tell stories about hunting!

You might not have killed, but you *hunted*! That's why we do this.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's too bad you didn't get one, however, PBH said it very well.

I didn't punch my early rifle LE bull tag in 2013 if it makes you feel any better . That sting is still with me and probably will always be. But more and more as the years go by I find myself talking about all the hunting experiences that were had and pushing my limits to the edge on that hunt. I hunted 8/9 days on my hunt and stayed on the mountain for two weeks straight. It was an awesome time in my life that I hope to do again!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at the success percentage of any of the archery hunts and know you are in good company with a lot of the tag holders.

I really believe archery hunting is about the journey and enjoying the experience. If you get to stop and enjoy a certain experience along the way it is just more memories of the journey.

Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I'm sorry it didn't pan out for in the end. At least you can say it wasn't due to your lack of effort. You hunted 19 days and put over 150 miles on the boots!! Most people either can't or simply wont put that kind of effort into a hunt. As someone who didn't draw that tag, I'm glad it went to someone like you that was willing to work for it. I've been in your shoes and I know what it feels like to wound an animal with a bow and not be able to recover it. It flat out sucks! But you can still hang your hat knowing you tracked that bull for 13 miles over 2 days.


----------

